# Medic School Now or later



## Sail195 (Jul 7, 2009)

So I have a delema and I know this has been beaten to death so I am just looking for some quick opinions... I am a college grad (have my BS in Physical Ed with a concentration in coaching and a Minor in Sport and recreation management) I graduated in December and went right into a EMT-B program in January and realized that I love it and want to do Medic. Now I have heard many diffrent oppinons about going right to Medic school and my original plan was to wait a year before I started Medic. I currently have a full time job in an unrelated field and would be leaving that for a part time job while in medic school and also just moved back home with the rents. As long as I stay at home if I start medic school in the fall I can stay on my dads Health Ins which is huge for me.... Guess I am trying to get some pros and cons... Thanks in advance for any help and advice you can give


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 7, 2009)

If you really want to do medic, there's only 2 viable options;


Wait a year, take A&P, Pharm, Patho,  etc etc to be better prepared

Or go directly in.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> If you really want to do medic, there's only 2 viable options;
> 
> 
> Wait a year, take A&P, Pharm, Patho,  etc etc to be better prepared
> ...



+1. As soon as you've met the requirements for the program, apply. Don't wait.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 7, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> +1. As soon as you've met the requirements for the program, apply. Don't wait.



Agreed. (10char)


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 7, 2009)

Go to medic school.  Don't make the mistake that I did and wait a year to get that mythical EMS gem "experience", unless you want to spend a year doing BLS transports, playing Taxi Boy for the paramedic, and spiking bags of Normal Saline.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 7, 2009)

Now now now now.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Now now now now.



Wow I actually agree with your post.  Is this a first?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 7, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wow I actually agree with your post.  Is this a first?



We better stop, people will talk!


----------



## ResTech (Jul 7, 2009)

I come from the school of thinking that actual BLS experience... not doing transports, but actually providing patient care, managing the call, making decisions, etc within a 911 service provides awesome experience and gives you a hand up. 

Speaking for myself with 15 years as an EMT working and volunteering for FD BLS units, I got tons of experience running the call, doing patient assessments, scene management, recognizing conditions in need of ALS, etc. which has helped me tremendously in Paramedic School. It is really obvious in my Paramedic class who is inexperienced and just got their EMT in the first semester. 

My opinion is get some solid BLS experience first... then go on to be a Paramedic. One of the programs in my area require you to be an EMT for a year with so many documented calls.... so make sure you check the program requirements.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, still have some time to make a decision.. but I am leaning more towards doing it I think


----------



## UsualSuspect147 (Jul 8, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Go to medic school.  Don't make the mistake that I did and wait a year to get that mythical EMS gem "experience", unless you want to spend a year doing BLS transports, playing Taxi Boy for the paramedic, and spiking bags of Normal Saline.



Well that seems a bit insulting to EMTs who love their jobs, of which I've already seen many on here.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 17, 2009)

well just to keep everyone updated I made an appointment for my interview and entrance test for medic school (one of the schools I am looking at requires this to be accepted to the program) Its next Thursday so I will let you all know how it goes....

Still haven't made a definite decision (although I am leaning more to doing it) but want to get the formalities out of the way to be on the safe side.


----------



## atropine (Jul 17, 2009)

dude don't waste anymore time and get into the fastest program you can.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 18, 2009)

Do not take the fastest education.  Take the one that will educate you so you are a medical Professional not just an ambulance driver.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sail, 
You are a good candidate for Medic despite the limited road experience. Recent study habits will take you far, if they were good habits :>) If ya got the chance..go for it and good luck!


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 18, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> So I have a delema and I know this has been beaten to death so I am just looking for some quick opinions... I am a college grad (have my BS in Physical Ed with a concentration in coaching and a Minor in Sport and recreation management) I graduated in December and went right into a EMT-B program in January and realized that I love it and want to do Medic. Now I have heard many diffrent oppinons about going right to Medic school and my original plan was to wait a year before I started Medic. I currently have a full time job in an unrelated field and would be leaving that for a part time job while in medic school and also just moved back home with the rents. As long as I stay at home if I start medic school in the fall I can stay on my dads Health Ins which is huge for me.... Guess I am trying to get some pros and cons... Thanks in advance for any help and advice you can give




I'm going to be the odd man out and inquire why not pursue the career you've spent the last 4 years prepping for? Just curious..........................


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 18, 2009)

Do both. Education and EMS. I know many who do just that. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------

